# Guitar String = AMAZING cat toy!!



## Goro923 (Jun 12, 2013)

So yeah, I changed strings recently on one of my guitars and sort of by accident discovered that my cat goes NUTS chasing after the 6th string (an elixir .052).
Who knew (I didn't).

So try it out and see what happens! I wouldn't recommend using non-wound or rusty strings (or if your cat has a tendency to eat snake-appearing objects), but otherwise, have fun!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 12, 2013)

Cats do indeed go crazy chasing guitar strings. 

Seeing as how guitar strings tend to have sharp ends though I can't recommend letting your cat play with them. Mouth wounds may be a serious issues. I have heard of holes being poked through cheeks. *Shudder*


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Jun 12, 2013)

Look at her when I'm changing the strings!
She is like "Forget the red dot, I want those strings!"


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 12, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Cats do indeed go crazy chasing guitar strings.
> 
> Seeing as how guitar strings tend to have sharp ends though I can't recommend letting your cat play with them. Mouth wounds may be a serious issues. I have heard of holes being poked through cheeks. *Shudder*



That's why I only do it with thicker strings and make sure the non-ball end isn't too sharp


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 12, 2013)

haha for sure!! My cat goes nuts over strings. Whenever i change my strings she's right there playing with the old ones


----------



## bhakan (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea, It seems like a universal thing for cats to like guitar strings. Whenever I change strings, one or both of my cats just sit mesmerized watching me restring until I give them one to play with (I always make sure it isn't sharp). They just go nuts. I have learned that a cat's favorite toy is never a real cat toy, but random objects around the house. My cats would rather play with a guitar string, twist tie, paint brush or rubber band than any real cat toy.


----------



## danger5oh (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't like cats and I'd prefer to use my old strings to poke one in the eye . Kidding... I'm just allergic to them. I do find it strange how many of you guys seem to be cat people though. Or maybe it's just the jealousy talking .

I can imagine that old strings would be pretty fun for a cat to play with though. My son is always playing with my old strings and trying to make things out of them.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 12, 2013)

bhakan said:


> Yea, It seems like a universal thing for cats to like guitar strings. Whenever I change strings, one or both of my cats just sit mesmerized watching me restring until I give them one to play with (I always make sure it isn't sharp). They just go nuts. I have learned that a cat's favorite toy is never a real cat toy, but random objects around the house. My cats would rather play with a guitar string, twist tie, paint brush or rubber band than any real cat toy.



Definetly. My cat's favorite toys are guitar strings and aluminium foil balls


----------



## Taylor (Jun 12, 2013)

I use duct tape to cover the sharp end of my low B string and use it as a handle, while my cat chases after the ball end.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 12, 2013)

^^I do that without the tape. 'CAUSE THAT'S HOW I ROLL.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 12, 2013)

my cat goes nuts for cheeze its
even likes to catch them in the air.


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 12, 2013)

My cat likes Pop Tarts


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 12, 2013)

I always have to fend my cats off when I change strings, they like to sit way too close, pawing at the excess string and I'm always afraid they'll get poked in the eye or hurt themselves or something.  



bhakan said:


> I have learned that a cat's favorite toy is never a real cat toy, but random objects around the house. My cats would rather play with a guitar string, twist tie, paint brush or rubber band than any real cat toy.



True facts. A favorite pasttime of one of my cats is to sit next to me while I'm on the couch with my laptop, and he'll watch the mouse go around the screen for a while.  Another one of the cats gets some sadistic thrill from tampering with stuff of mine at inconvenient times, i.e. jumping on my bed while I'm sleeping and slowly pawing my phone off my nightstand, pawing my earbuds around, and hopping up on my dresser late at night and almost knocking off boxes of organized, small guitar parts.  

However, all of the cats enjoy the little plastic rings that come off of jugs of milk and water.


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 12, 2013)

My cat is dead 

But I do wanna try this.

That was my 1100th post? How depressing


----------



## Black43 (Jun 13, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Another one of the cats gets some sadistic thrill from tampering with stuff of mine at inconvenient times, i.e. jumping on my bed while I'm sleeping and slowly pawing my phone off my nightstand, pawing my earbuds around, and hopping up on my dresser late at night and almost knocking off boxes of organized, small guitar parts.


 Same here. My cat pushed one of the 1970 collectable model cars I was planning on selling off my chest of drawers. It was smashed to bits. I was mega-pissed.


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 16, 2013)

My drummer's cats love to play with his broken snares (the wires on the bottom). If you get a full one it even jingles when you shake it.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2013)

danger5oh said:


> I do find it strange how many of you guys seem to be cat people though.



That's because Max banned all the people who aren't.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 16, 2013)

cats do love guitar strings, I have to lock myself away from mine on string change days...but she's a creep. and her favorite "toys" are pinecones, she brings about six of them into the house every day and leaves them EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Datura (Jun 16, 2013)

My cat is around 7-8 now, used to love things like that as a kitten but for the past 6 or so years now nothing I can do can excite him. He is a psychopath cat though: kills animals by removing their feet and leaving them to die.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 17, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> cats do love guitar strings, I have to lock myself away from mine on string change days...but she's a creep. and her favorite "toys" are pinecones, she brings about six of them into the house every day and leaves them EVERYWHERE!!!



Pinecones aren't as messy as wounded rabbits and chipmunks. My grandmother's last cat made for some interesting evenings


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 17, 2013)

My sister's cat likes to bring home live snakes...I've kept a few of these "gifts" as pets, but her family flips out every time they find one...as to my cat, I tend to think she's a little, uh, "special".


----------



## Chuck (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll have to try this with my cat. 

As for "gifts", my moms cat used always leave dead birds on the front porch and then my dog would find then a day later after being sun-baked and eat them


----------

